# Last Retrieve



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I know she is your heart dog and I have enjoyed seeing you run her. They just don't stay here long enough with us. I know she enjoyed the ride with you. You made her life full.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a great picture of a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful picture of beautiful Madison. I am glad you enjoy each other's company.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a lovely picture, Madison is beautiful.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is the way, a goldens life should be.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Like seeing the white faces still working! You go Madison! Is that a pintail she's bringing in?


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

*Madison's ducks*

Yes that is a pintail. We got two pintails, two teal (one a cinnamon), one gadwall and one spoonie.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous golden!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You better frame that one and display it for all to see. A lovely dog doing what makes her happy should be shared


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

A lovely photo of a lovely Golden girl! You will treasure that for the rest of your life, though I hope she goes on to retrieve many times more.

On the last day of her life, my tail-wagging Sabrina walked after tennis balls that were gently rolled for her pleasure and I can't tell you how much I cherish the photos and short video. She was not quite 8 when kidney disease and hemangio stone her from us. I am so happy to see your girl proving that life can still be beautiful for Golden Oldie.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful Golden Girl!!


----------

